# Algae problem



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I have this 20g tank with this weird algae, started like 2 or so years ago, i treat it turn lights of etc lost all my fish, ended up throwing all the plants away and took everything apart cleaned it up and started again. Now this is back, all my plants are cover with it, lost my last angel couple of days ago and only have 3 ottos left so i started to move them to another tank and hopefully they will do ok Ii really dont want to get rid of my plants again, maybe somebody here can identify what type of algae it is and how to treat it. Thanks in advance


----------



## Fltengalan (Feb 21, 2012)

Found this site, sounds like beard algae.
Aquaticscape.com


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Just went thru a bout of bba. Kinda looks a little too green for bba. Try changing the lighting and add excel. I also used hydrogen peroxide with great sucess on my bba. The lighting made a large difference. I was under powered in the lighting and my plants wernt out competing algea for nutrients


----------

